# From the T of C



## launchercomp (Dec 19, 2005)

For the Merckx fans. I ride a Look but these were way cool looking rides.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

wow! Are 80's loud colors coming back? Very cool!


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

those look like they're made of plastic......oh wait.....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*actually I think those are Merckx Premiums*

oversized Scandium. I could be wrong but I don't think they are 'plastic' XM's of any sort.


----------



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

*Merckx ToC's*

ATP

I think you are correct - I stopped in my local shop yesterday and they had one - Scandium tubing. They also had an AXM with Bora Ultras - both were high drool factor.


----------

